# CAO Gold Robusto Cigar Review - Creamy Delight



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These are my old faithfuls. Just the right mix of flavor and strength for the rookie cigar smoker or the hardened stick jockey veteran. I've alwa...

Read the full review here: CAO Gold Robusto Cigar Review - Creamy Delight


----------



## Chaz614 (Oct 28, 2010)

This is a earthy stck. I personally do NOT care for it. I like coffe, coco, nutty notes. I do like other C.A.O's. I'm interested to see what the Maduro is going to taste like...


----------

